#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Vegan Phrase Help - Google Transation

## sukomp

Hello All,
I need your help in checking the correctness of the following thai phrases which were created with Help of Google Translator. Thank a big time if someone can correct me.

I am Vegetarian
ผม กินเจ

I eat only Vegetable
ฉันกินผักเพียง

I do not eat fish, seafood, meat,  bacon, chicken, shrimp, pork, beef, egg, duck, crab
ฉันไม่กินปลาอาหารทะเลเนื้อเบคอน, ไก่, กุ้ง, เนื้อหมู, ไข่,เป็ด,ปู

I do not eat fish sauce, oyster sauce, dried shrimp, shrimp paste
ฉันไม่กินน้ำปลาซอสหอยนางรม, กุ้งแห้ง,กะปิ

do you have food without  fish, seafood, meat,  bacon, chicken, shrimp, pork, beef, egg, duck, crab, fish sauce, oyster sauce, dried shrimp, shrimp paste
คุณมีอาหารโดยไม่ต้องกุ้งแห้งเนื้อเบคอน, ไก่, กุ้ง, เนื้อหมู, ไข่,เป็ด,ปู,ซอสหอยนางรม, กุ้งแห้ง,กะปิ, น้ำปลา

Please use soya sauce and vegetable oil for cooking 
กรุณาใช้ซอสถั่วเหลืองและน้ำมันพืชสำหรับปรุงอา  หาร


Regards,
Su

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Just eat the packet, they will never get your err needs 100% correct.

----------


## Mid

^

wot he said ,

ONLY way to get them requirements is cook it ya self .

----------


## Kurgen

My Thai wife orders vegetarian dishes for me and they often turn up with meat or fish.

Good luck with learning to eat around the animals on your plate.  :rofl:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Forget it. Everything you get served will have some type of critter or critter by product in it. It's a third world country - they eat everthing, especially things that taste good; if that includes protein, all the better.

You would be best served (no pun intended) by staying in your own country - I presume US - where restaurateurs are used to dealing with your particular form of me me me insanity.

----------


## taxexile

มังสะวิรัติ is the thai word for a vegetarian.

เจ is the thai word for vegetarian food.

----------


## withnallstoke

Even the fruit and veg has insects in.

----------


## Kurgen

My wife is convinced that vegetarians in Thailand don't eat eggs. She doesn't know a word for vegan.

Try translating tree hugging crank.

----------


## Necron99

If you are really hardcore you might want to learn "Help me, I'm starving"

----------


## charleyboy

1. ผม/ฉัน เป็นคนทานอาหารเจ
2.ผม/ฉัน กินแต่ผัก
3.ผม/ฉัน ไม่กินปลา อาหารทะเล เนื้อ เบคอน ไก่ กุ้ง หมู ไข่ เป็ด ปู
4.ผมฉัน ไม่กินนำ้้ปลาซอสหอยนางรม กุ้งแห้ง กะปิ

5. Ask for this and use with no 3 & 4.  คุณมีอาหารที่ไม่มี...

6. กรุณาใช้ซอสถั่วเหลืองหรือน้ำ้มันพืชปรุงอาหารด  ้วย

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Well ya did ask.

I did try to be helpful.


...as for killing mozzies....


They are out to kill you!

----------


## somtamslap

> I do not eat fish, seafood, meat, bacon, chicken, shrimp, pork, beef, egg, duck, crab


 You unfortunate fucker.

----------


## The Big Fella

I'm sorry to burst your little bubble here but if your dietary requirements are so strict then either get used to doing all your own cooking or relax it a little. Your Thai is obviously not good enough to convey your strict requirements to the staff and even if it was getting what you asked for is a different matter altogether.

----------


## Latindancer

I've been vego...almost vegan....for 37 years. Had no real problem in Thailand.

"kin jay" or just "jay" is all I used to say. "Pom kin jay" means "I am vegetarian". Then I'd just look to see if it had egg.

"Mang sa wirat" is a quite strict yogic-style diet....I think it means not even garlic, onion.

EDIT.....I got it wrong....see my next post below

PS....Chiang Mai has more vegetarian restaurants than anywhere in Thailand. The longer you stay there, the more keep popping out of the woodwork.

----------


## Thormaturge

> I do not eat fish


You need help

----------


## aging one

> "Mang sa wirat" is a quite strict yogic-style diet....I think it means not even garlic, onion.


Jae is no garlic and onion, the reason I dont do it. Its coming again, in about a week and a half. The wife is not happy she will be in Spain and Portugal while it is on.  I think it starts about the 5th of October or around there, so you should be fine for a 10 days. Little yellow flags is the key...  Other than this time of year its very hard in Thailand as Nam Pla or fish sauce is ubiquitous in all Thai food.

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Thanks for reminding me.  Yes, the main Thai restaurants all have a yellow flag theme to indicate their food meets the Buddhist vegetarian requirement.  I remember MK were big on it last year.

----------


## Latindancer

My wife just told me that I had it the wrong way around...."Mang Sa Wirat" means vegetarian, possibly with egg. 
Jay means no "5 things"....garlic, egg, onion....and others

----------


## withnallstoke

One finds that if one speaks the English with these Thai sorts, slowly and loudly, they will eventually unnerstan.

Then you will be served the dish they were going to give you anyway.

This is the reason there are a lot of dogs hanging around restaurants.



If you have a medical reason for being a food idiot, then go somewhere else.

----------


## blue

su
Take no notice of the nutters here, anyone who gets excited about another countries cuisine is probably a deranged liberal faggot anyway.
They sell little rice cookers in Thailand ,get one of them and cook  ,rice , noodles even stir fries in etc in it.
Just order beer in restaurants.
thats all they are good for ;
Most of them cannot cook anyway. 

look out for the yellow  vegi flag

----------


## Rural Surin

ฉันไม่กินอวัยวะเพศชาย

----------


## toddaniels

Quite the wordy phrases the O/P is tryin' to spit out whilst adhereing to a vegetarian diet here in the glorious "Land 'O Thais".  A vegan friend was just served a dish which contained sliced ham. When she pressed the waiter the Thai told her ham wasn't meat!

As has been pointed out, look for the yellow flags seeing as the vegetarian festival either is fixin' to start or has started already.

Must suck to be you tryin' to follow that diet in a country where you can't speak the language... Mime and charades goes only so far.

I'd say, กินแต่อาหารเจ... And leave it at that. You're still gonna get MSG, random spices, and what ever oil they're using, but at least you're goin' thru the motions..

Here, this link will steer you closer to what you want;

Vegetarianism

Good luck. . .  Let us know how it works out for you. . .

----------


## Latindancer

Try the Happy Cow website for a listing of restaurants. My favourite in Bangkok was Chamlong's, near Chatuchak Weekend Market.
(You cross under the road by going through the subway station). Cheap buffet, lots of variety, and a health food store attached. 
And when you've stuffed yourself full, don't forget to have one of the homemade fruit iceblocks from the deep freeze in the room off to one side of the health food store.
Lots of Thai vegetarian people go there. You pay by voucher, and get your money refunded at the same counter for the unused vouchers.

----------


## nidhogg

> I am Vegetarian
> ผม กินเจ
> Su


But the header you put is:  *Vegan Phrase Help - Google Transation*


So which are you - vegan or vegitarian?

If you are a vegan, then eggs are off the menu, which has you well in trouble on noodles here.  Unless you are an expert on noodles of course.


Here is my advice, translate this and take it with you:

Please give me a raw carrot and a glass of water.  Thank you.

----------


## slackula

Why all the hating on Vegans?

Star Trek was excellent and Spock was da man.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=nidhogg;2573134]


> I am Vegetarian
> ผม กินเจ
> Su
> 
> So which are you - vegan or vegitarian?.



Neither. Fairly obvious troll.

----------


## kmart

> Why all the hating on Vegans?
> 
> Star Trek was excellent and Spock was da man.


Yep, it's logical.

Hitler was a noted vegetarian as well.

----------


## Latindancer

No he wasn't. That is a myth, and it has been debunked. He CLAIMED to be, in order to try to gain the moral high ground.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I think the OP has fucked off.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Yep. Troll. Back under the bridge......

----------


## Kurgen

> He CLAIMED to be, in order to try to gain the moral high ground.


Sounds like a few pos(t)ers on here.

----------

